# Watch The Tour In Chula Vista



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Come join me for the "Race Action Replay" every night 5:00-7:00 at the Brew House at Eastlake (871 Showroom Place, Suite 102, Chula Vista, CA. I will miss the daily live coverage (damn job) but the owners of the Brew House have agreed to put the replay on for me. The more of us that show, the more big screens get dedicated to the greatest sporting event in history!


----------

